# How to connect Logitech z5300 Speakers to my New G% iMac?



## khorlick (Oct 23, 2005)

Anyone using these speakers and can offer any help? I would like to either set them up in 5.1 mode or 2.1 mode. I know the speakers have the ability to switch between 5.1 and 2.1 but am unsure how to connect them to my iMac. They are currently connected to my PC using Colour coded RCA cables.

Cheers,

Keith


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Get an m-Audio USB 7.1 sound card (Creative USB Audigy is not Mac compatible)


----------



## khorlick (Oct 23, 2005)

There is no way to hook them up to the existing hardware in the iMac?

Cheers,

Keith


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## khorlick (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks so much.

Keith


----------



## tintin (Sep 19, 2005)

Wait a second - I'm assuming you want to connect these to the 'headphone' jack or whatever is on your iMac (2 channel stereo output) - correct?

Set the selection switch on the subwoofer to '2' and plug the green cable into the jack on your iMac. Done. Now, I honestly don't know if this just leaves the center channel and rear speakers dead, but it's what Logitech documents on their website:

Any audio device with stereo output
The connectivity options for your z5300's are endless. You only need the appropriate adapter to connect your z5300 to almost any audio device. Simply set the z5300's speaker selector switch on the back of the subwoofer to 2. You'll then need to find the appropriate adapter at your local electronics store. The z5300 comes equipped with standard 1/8th inch male input cables. So you may need to buy a series of adapters to attach devices such as TV's, DVD players, or other AV equipment. As long as one side of the adapter is a 1/8th inch female connector, your z5300's should work with it. When connecting the z5300 to such equipment, you´ll only need to connect the front channel (green cable) for audio input. The speaker selector switch will automatically split the audio signal to all the speakers when set on 2 channel mode. 
Note: Most portable audio devices come equipped with a standard 1/8th inch audio output. You simply need to plug in your z5300's front channel audio cable to the device and set the speaker selector switch to 2 to enjoy the speakers.

All that being said, I have these speakers at home connected in 5.1 config to my Audigy soundcard in my PC. I have another 5.1 set (Creative) at work and run a couple of 1/8 splitters to connect all the speakers to my stereo jack on my laptop. Maybe the z5300's 2.1 configuration switch on the subwoofer pushes the left channel to both front and rear left - I'd hope so.

Did you at least try the recommended setup specified by Logitech?


----------

